
Windows Flag Logo Gets a Facelift, Not A Flag Anymore - necenzurat
http://www.techpowerup.com/160494/Windows-Flag-Logo-Gets-a-Facelift-Not-A-Flag-Anymore.html
======
secoif
Something is just… wrong… about that perspective. It's like looking at a
crooked painting; I just want to straighten it.

